# فاعليات يوم 8 / 1 / 2014 محاكمة المعزول مرسى العياط



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*اليوم.. نظر ثانى جلسات محاكمة مرسى و14 آخرين فى أحداث الاتحادية*​ 
*الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014*





*محمد مرسى*​*كتب محمد عبد الرازق وإيهاب المهندس*
*تنظر محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف، المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، اليوم الأربعاء، ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، و14 آخرين من قيادات وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى، فى قضية اتهامهم بارتكاب أعمال العنف والتحريض على القتل والبلطجة، التى جرت فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى فى 5 ديسمبر قبل الماضى. 
وتتضمن قائمة المتهمين ممن أحيلوا لمحكمة الجنايات إلى جانب "مرسى"، القيادى الإخوانى عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، وأسعد الشيخة، نائب رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية السابق، وأحمد عبد العاطى، مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وأيمن عبد الرؤوف هدهد، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وعلاء حمزة، وعبد الرحمن عز، وأحمد المغير، وجمال صابر، ومحمد البلتاجى، ووجدى غنيم، و4 متهمين آخرين.
وكانت النيابة العامة أشارت إلى أن المتهمين المذكورين ارتكبوا أحداث قصر الاتحادية التى وقعت فى 5 ديسمبر من العام قبل الماضى، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى وجرحى أمام القصر، فى مشاهد مأساوية نقلتها القنوات الفضائية ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة وقت وقوعها، والقبض على 60 شخصا بدون وجه حق، والتعدى على 20 منهم واحتجازهم.
وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة العامة عن توافر الأدلة على أن المتهمين وأنصارهم هاجموا المعتصمين السلميين، واقتلعوا خيامهم وأحرقوها وحملوا أسلحة نارية محملة بالذخائر وأطلقوها صوب المتظاهرين، فأصابت إحداها رأس الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف، وأحدثت به كسورا فى عظام الجمجمة، وتهتكا بالمخ أدى إلى وفاته.
وأسندت النيابة العامة إلى محمد مرسى تهم تحريض أنصاره ومساعديه على ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار، واستخدام العنف والبلطجة وفرض السطوة، وإحراز الأسلحة النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء، والقبض على المتظاهرين السلميين واحتجازهم بدون وجه حق وتعذيبهم.
وأسندت النيابة إلى المتهمين عصام العريان، ومحمد البلتاجى، ووجدى غنيم، تهم التحريض العلنى عبر وسائل الإعلام على ارتكاب ذات الجرائم، فى حين أسندت إلى المتهمين أسعد الشيخة، وأحمد عبد العاطى، وأيمن عبد الرؤوف، مساعدى الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وعلاء حمزة، وعبد الرحمن عز، وأحمد المغير، وجمال صابر، وباقى المتهمين، ارتكاب تلك الجرائم بوصفهم الفاعلين الأصليين لها.*

​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*بدأت الاستعدادات الأمنية داخل سجن برج العرب، استعداداً لنقل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى إلى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة.*
*وقالت مصادر من سجن برج العرب، إنه حضر إلى مقر السجن أفراد من قوات العمليات الخاصة، لتأمين طريقة نقل مرسى بطائرة هليكوبتر، كما استعد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وقام بتحضير حقيبة ملابسه.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*شهدت أكاديمية الشرطة، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، استنفاراً أمنياً استعداداً لثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وعدد من قيادات الإخوان فى قضية أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية، التى دارت فى الأربعاء الدامى 5 ديسمبر الماضى، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن مصرع 10 أشخاص.*
*وتم الدفع بتشكيلات من قوات الجيش والشرطة والأمن المركزى بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة، بالإضافة للصدادات الحديدية على مداخل الأكاديمية وتوزيع كاميرات المراقبة بالمناطق المحيطة بمكان الأكاديمية تحسباً لأى أعمال شغب.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر قضائى قريب من المستشار حسين قنديل، العضو اليسار بهيئة محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى أمام محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة مستمر فى عمله ولم يتنح عن نظر القضية.*
*وكانت أنباء ترددت على صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، عن تنحى عضو اليسار بمحكمة مرسى أثناء نظر الجلسة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*العوا محامى مرسى "مع وقف التنفيذ".. الرئيس السابق لم يسم فريق دفاعه حتى الآن.. و"الهيئة" تضع خطتها وتطالب بالرجوع إلى المادة 153 من الدستور المعطل.. وتؤكد: لا نعرف شيئا عن محامى التنظيم الدولى*​ 
 *



*​*محمد مرسى​*
*كتب أحمد عرفة*​*قال أشرف عمران عضو هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وقيادات الإخوان فى قضية أحداث الاتحادية، إن خطة الدفاع غدا تتمثل فيما يتعلق بالرئيس السابق، هو الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة فى محاكمة مرسى، مشيرا إلى أن هيئة الدفاع ستطالب بالرجوع إلى المادة 153 من الدستور المعطل، التى تنص على محاكمة أى رئيس أمام محكمة خاصة.
وأضاف "عمران" فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن سبب عدم إرسال هيئة الدفاع للمحكمة بأسماء المحامين الذين سيدافعون عن الرئيس السابق، هو عدم تمكنا من زيارة مرسى داخل محبسه بسجن برج العرب، لتسمية فريق دفاع له، مشيرا إلى أنه حتى الآن لم يسم مرسى فريق دفاع له، وأن فريق الدفاع سيلتقى به خلال الجلسة لتسمية فريق دفاعه.
وأوضح عضو هيئة الدفاع عن مرسى وقيادات الإخوان، أن الدكتور محمد سليم العوا هو من سيمثل هيئة الدفاع خلال المحاكمة، مشيرا إلى أنه هو من سيتولى الدفاع عن مرسى، وهو من سيدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة، لافتا إلى أنه سيتم تنفيذ الدفاع عن المتهمين خلال الجلسة وتوزيع المحامين على 9 متهمين الذين سيحضرون جلسة المحاكمة.
وحول قيام بعض المحامين الدوليين بالدفاع عن مرسى قال عمران: إنه لا يوجد أى علاقة بين فريق الدفاع عن مرسى والإخوان وبين فريق الدفاع الدولى الذى قد يحضر الجلسة، مؤكدا أنه لا توجد ثمة تعاون بينهما، وأن كل منهما يعمل على حدة.
من جانبه، قال عادل معوض عضو هيئة الدفاع عن محمد مرسى وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المتهمين فى أحداث الاتحادية، إن الهيئة لن تستعين بأى محامى دولى خلال دفاعها عن المتهمين فى أحداث الاتحادية المقرر لها غدا بأكاديمية الشرطة.
وأضاف "معوض" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن فريق الدفاع لن يستطيع الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق إلا إذا وافق على تسمية فريق دفاع له، موضحا أن مرسى لا يعترف بمحاكمته حتى الآن، ولا يريد أن يوكل محام للدفاع عنه.
*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*نشرت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الأربعاء، العديد من الأكمنة الأمنية على طريق الاوتوستراد فى الاتجاه المؤدى إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، التى ستنعقد بها ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى قضايا التحريض على العنف الذى وقع أمام الاتحادية فى 5 ديسمبر 2012.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*نشرت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الأربعاء، العديد من الأكمنة الأمنية على طريق الاوتوستراد فى الاتجاه المؤدى إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، التى ستنعقد بها ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى فى قضايا التحريض على العنف الذى وقع أمام الاتحادية فى 5 ديسمبر 2012.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*انفراد "الوطن".. مرسي لحراسته: سأطلب مواجهة السيسي في المحكمة*
*"المعزول" أعد قائمة بشخصيات عسكرية وأمنية وقيادات حالية وسابقة بالأمن الوطني والمخابرات لطلبها للشهادة*



​ *محمد مرسي*​
*قال الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، إنه لن يكتف بطلب مثول المشير طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان للمحكمة في قضية التخابر، المقرر لها أن تعقد يوم 28 يناير، بل سيطلب مواجهة الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع الحالي.*
 *وقال مرسي لضباط الحراسة والأمن "السيسي كان مدير المخابرات الحربية وقت الثورة وبعدها، ثم وزير الدفاع بعد ذلك".*
 *وقالت مصادر أمنية بارزة فى السجن إن مرسى عكف خلال الأيام الماضية على إعداد ما سماها هو "قائمة أسماء شخصيات عسكرية وأمنية" ليطلب مثولها أمام المحكمة فى قضية الهروب من سجن وادى النطرون والتخابر، ومن بينهم وزراء الداخلية السابقون: محمود وجدى، منصور العيسوى، محمد إبراهيم "الأول"، أحمد جمال الدين، ومحمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية الحالى، فضلاً عن اللواء حسن الروينى قائد المنطقة العسكرية المركزية السابق، وقيادات سابقة وحالية بجهازى المخابرات والأمن الوطنى، واتهم جهاز الأمن الوطنى بتلفيق هذه الاتهامات له.*
 *وقال مرسى إنه سيفجر مفاجآت كبيرة فى حالة إصرار المسؤولين فى الدولة على إحالته لهذه المحاكمة، وإن هناك قيادات من الإخوان لديهم أدلة كبيرة وخطيرة تؤكد تورط مسئولين كبار فى الدولة.*
 *وقال إن هناك ملفات مع شخصيات تابعة للإخوان سيقومون بتفجيرها، وستقلب الدنيا رأسا على عقب، مؤكدا أنه يملك أدلة ضد شخصيات كبيرة داخل البلاد.*
 *وأشارت المصادر إلى أن مرسى قال إنه سيطلب شهادات وزراء الداخلية أثناء حكم المجلس العسكرى والتقارير، وأنه لن يسمح للمحكمة بتعيين محامٍ له لأنه هو من سيقدم بنفسه طلبات إلى هيئة المحكمة تتضمن أسماء وشخصيات كتبها بخط يده.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة، إن قوات الأمن على أتم استعداد لمواجهة أي أعمال عنف، تهدف إلى تكدير الأمن، وعرقلة الخطة التي وضعتها وزارة الداخلية، لتأمين محاكمة الرئيس المعزول.*
*وأضاف الصغير، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، أثناء تفقدة للخدمات الأمنية في محيط الأكاديمية، أن قوات الأمن ستفض أي تجمع لعناصر تنظيم الإخوان، في حال تواجدها في محيط الأكاديمية.*
*وأشار مدير أمن القاهرة، إلى أن قوات الأمن ستنفذ تعليمات رئيس المحكمة، في حال حدوث ما يعرقل سير الجلسة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*حذر إسلام الكتاتني القيادي السابق بجماعة الإخوان، من محاولة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية من تصفية الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي من داخل محبسه، في جلسة محاكمته التي ستعقد غدا.*
*وأضاف الكتاتني، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "90 دقيقة"، على فضائية "المحور"، أن النظام الخاص للجماعة سيسعى لتهريب مرسي أو اختطافه، سواء بنفسه، أو بمساعدة بعض أجهزة المخابرات الدولية التي تتعامل مع الإخوان.*
*وأشار القيادي الإخواني المنشق، إن هذه المخططات هدفها دفن أسرار الجماعة مع غياب مرسي، وإلصاق تهمة اغتياله بالجيش، وتابع "ليس معنى ذلك أن هذه المحاولات ستتم فقط من خلال جلسة محاكمته، لكن المحاولات ستكون مستمرة".*
*وأكد الكتاتتني أن المعلومات التي يدلي بها، تأتي من خلال معرفة حقيقة بكيفية العقلية التي تدير الإخوان وتنظيمها الخاص، وتابع "أعتقد أن أجهزة الأمن على علم بهذا السيناريو الخطير".*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال الكاتب الصحفي مجدي الجلاد رئيس تحرير جريدة "الوطن"، إن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي لا يتناول طعامه بانتظام، مشيرا إلى أنه يظل شارد الذهن منذ استيقاظه وحتى صلاة العصر تقريبا، بحسب المصادر من داخل السجن.*
*وأكد الجلاد، خلال حواره مع الإعلامية لبنى عسل ببرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، أن حالة مرسي النفسية تدهورت بشكل ملحوظ بعد الإعلان عن محاكمته في قضية التخابر، والمتهم فيها بالهروب من سجن وادي النطرون في 28 يناير 2011.*
*وقال الجلاد إن مرسي يقول "إن قضية التخابر لن تمر بسلام، ويهدد أنه سيطلب مثول شخصيات كبيرة أمام المحكمة مثل المشير حسين طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي بصفته رئيس المخابرات الحربية وقتها".*
*وأكد الجلاد أن مرسي يتساءل "كيف تعاملت مع المجلس العسكري واللجنة العليا للانتخابات وكيف ترشحت وفزت في انتخابات الرئاسة وأنا متهم بالتخابر والهروب من وادي النطرون، وفي نفس الوقت تم استبعاد الشاطر لأسباب قضائية، واللواء عمر سليمان لعدم استيفاء عدد التوكيلات المطلوبة؟".*
*وأضاف الجلاد أن مرسي يلقى بالكرة الآن في ملعب المشير طنطاوي والمجلس العسكري السابق واللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مشيرا إلى أن مرسي يتساءل عن سبب تحريك القضية الآن، وكيف لم يتم تحركها منذ عامين.*
*وأشار الجلاد إلى أن مرسي يدعي امتلاكه محاضر ونتائج اجتماعات بين الجماعة والمشير طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان، وفيها أسرار كثيرة، بحسب مرسي، وأنه عند المثول أمام هيئة المحكمة التي لا يعترف بشرعيتها لن يوكل محاميا عنه وسيطلب من المحكمة مثول قيادات المجلس العسكري السابق والفريق السيسي باعتباره مدير المخابرات الحربية في ذلك الوقت، وكل وزراء الداخلية التالين لحبيب العدلي.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر أمني للإعلامي شريف عامر، مقدم برنامج "يحدث في مصر" على قناة "إم بي سي مصر"، أن  مرسي سيحضر جلسة محاكمته  مرتديا ملابس الحبس الاحتياطي البيضاء،  مشيرا إلى أن الرئيس المعزول مرسى طلب ارتداء ملابس مدنية لحضور جلسة محاكمته.​*​*وقال المصدر، إن المفاوضات استمرت نصف ساعة بين مرسى ومسئولي السجن لإقناعه بارتداء الملابس البيضاء أثناء محاكمته.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قالت الإعلامية لميس الحديدي، أنها تتمنى أن يستدعي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في قضية اتهامه بالتخابر المشير حسين طنطاوى وزير الدفاع السابق ورئيس الأركان السابق سامي عنان ليمثلا للشهادة في القضية، وأعربت بقولها "أنها تريدهم أن يفضحو بعض".​**وأكدت الحديدي، خلال برنامجها "هنا العاصمة" علي فضائية " سي بي سي"، أن المشير ورئيس الأركان سبب تسليم الإخوان الحكم وقاموا بالإتفاق فيما بينهم علي أشياء لا يعرفها الشعب خلال تولي المشير الحكم، مشيرة إلي أنها تريد أن تعرف ما هو الاتفاق الذى تم وكيف وصل مرسى لكرسى الحكم.
​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*تفقد صباح اليوم الأربعاء، اللواء أسامة الصغير، مدير أمن القاهرة، واللواء أشرف عبد الله، مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن المركزى، واللواء على الدمرداش، حكمدار العاصمة، محيط مقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، ضمن عملية تأمين مقر محاكمة الرئيس السابق، محمد مرسى، فى قضية التحريض على العنف فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية.*
*وفى نفس السياق، استطلعت القيادات الأمنية، القاعة التى من المقرر عقد الجلسة بها، عقب الدخول من البوابة رقم 8 لأكاديمية الشرطة، المقرر دخول مرسى منها.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة وصول جميع المتهمين فى قضية التحريض على العنف الذى وقع أمام قصر الاتحادية، ما عدا الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، مشيراً إلى وصوله خلال دقائق إلى مقر الأكاديمية.*
*ولفت الصغير فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى جهود القوات خلال عملية التأمين، مضيفا أن عملية التأمين تسير كما تم الاتفاق عليها.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دفعت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بالعديد من فرق العمليات الخاصة إلى بوابة رقم 8 بأكاديمية الشرطة، مقر محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*
*وفى نفس السياق، استطلعت قيادات العمليات الخاصة، العمارات المحيطة بمقر الأكاديمية، فى حين تواجدت 8 مدرعات تابعة لقوات الجيش والعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*بالصور
 استنفار أمنى بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة استعداداً لثانى جلسات محاكمة محمد مرسى
وفرق عمليات خاصة وكلاب بوليسية لتأمين السيارات المتواجدة أمام بوابة 8
وأكمنة أمنية على طريق الأوتوستراد*​ 





قوات الأمن بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة​​*كتب إيهاب المهندس ومحمد السيد وإسلام مسعود وتصوير حسن محمد*
*شهدت أكاديمية الشرطة، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، استنفاراً أمنياً استعداداً لثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وعدد من قيادات الإخوان فى قضية أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية، التى دارت فى الأربعاء الدامى 5 ديسمبر الماضى، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن مصرع 10 أشخاص.
وتم الدفع بتشكيلات من قوات الجيش والشرطة والأمن المركزى بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة، بالإضافة للصدادات الحديدية على مداخل الأكاديمية وتوزيع كاميرات المراقبة بالمناطق المحيطة بمكان الأكاديمية تحسباً لأى أعمال شغب.
ونشرت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم الأربعاء، العديد من الأكمنة الأمنية على طريق الأوتوستراد فى الاتجاه المؤدى إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، التى ستنعقد بها ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى فى قضايا التحريض على العنف الذى وقع أمام الاتحادية فى 5 ديسمبر 2012.
وقامت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، بالدفع بالكلاب البوليسية لتأمين واستكشاف جميع السيارات المتواجدة على بوابة 8، المقرر دخول الرئيس السابق منها لقاعة المحاكمة.
فيما انتشرت قوات الأمن بشكل مكثف مع اقتراب موعد المحاكمة ووجود عدد من المدرعات والسيارات المصفحة التابعة للجيش والشرطة.
ودفعت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بالعديد من فرق العمليات الخاصة إلى بوابة رقم 8 بأكاديمية الشرطة، مقر محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.
وفى نفس السياق، استطلعت قيادات العمليات الخاصة، العمارات المحيطة بمقر الأكاديمية، فى حين تواجدت 8 مدرعات تابعة لقوات الجيش والعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى.
*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، بالدفع بالكلاب البوليسية لتأمين واستكشاف جميع السيارات المتواجدة على بوابة 8، المقرر دخول الرئيس السابق منها لقاعة المحاكمة.**فيما انتشرت قوات الأمن بشكل مكثف مع اقتراب موعد المحاكمة ووجود عدد من المدرعات والسيارات المصفحة التابعة للجيش والشرطة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*هدد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بتفجير مفاجآت مذهلة للعالم كله في حالة الإصرار على محاكمته بتهمة التخابر، مؤكدا أنه سيفضح كل الأطراف، وسيطلب شهادة قيادات سابقة وحالية في جهاز المخابرات العامة والأجهزة الأمنية في عهد المجلس العسكري السابق، ذاكرا اسمي كل من المشير طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان.*​
*وألمح مرسى، خلال التصريحات التي نقلتها عنه جريدة "الوطن" إلى أن دولاً كبرى ستتدخل لمنع محاكمته، مؤكدًا أن الإصرار على المحاكمة يعني فتح كل الملفات، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيقوم بكل ذلك بنفسه أمام المحكمة لأنه يرفض أن يدافع عنه أي محامٍ.*​
*ونقلت "الوطن" عن "مرسي" قوله: "إذا أصروا على مسرحية محاكمة التخابر فسوف أطلب مثول كل من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان أمام المحكمة، سأطلب ذلك بنفسي لأنني لن أوكل محاميًا لعدم اعترافي بالمحاكمة، فإذا كنت متهمًا في قضية تخابر، منذ ثورة يناير 2011، فلماذا تم السكوت كل هذه الفترة، وكيف سمحوا أن أدخل انتخابات الرئاسة، ويتم انتخابي رئيسًا من الشعب"؟*​
*وأضاف: "في حالة إجراء المحاكمة سأقوم بفضح جميع الأطراف، ولن أسمح بذلك، وسأطلب شهادة قيادات سابقة وحالية في جهاز المخابرات العامة والأجهزة الأمنية في عهد المجلس العسكري السابق، وسوف أصر على فتح القضية وجميع الملفات"*.​


​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*ناقش اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية الخطة الأمنية مع مساعديه لتأمين محاكمة الرئيس المعزول غدًا، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيتم التعامل بشكل فورى وحاسم مع أى تجمعات أو محاولات تستهدف إعاقة سير المحاكمة*​
*في ثاني جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، و14 متهماً  باكدمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس ، في القضية المعروفة إعلامياً بـ"مذبحة الاتحادية"، التي وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، في الخامس من ديسمبر 2012، بتحريض من الإخوان، لفض اعتصام المحتجين على الإعلان الدستوري الذى أصدره المعزول، وأسفرت الأحداث عن مصرع بعض المواطنين، وإصابة آخرين .
ورصدت بوابة الوفد بعض توقعات وأراء خبراء الأمن حول المحاكمة، وكيف سوف يكون المشهد غدا أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، وهل من المتوقع حدوث أعمال عنف من قبل تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي ، وجاء رأي اللواء عبد الرافع درويش الخبير الأمني ، أن محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي غدا هي المعركة الأخيرة لتنظيم الجماعة الإرهابية، وسوف يسعون بكل قوة لإفساد هذا اليوم سواء بالحرق أو إثارة الفوضى، والبلبلة، والتعدي على المواطنين كما يحدث في أغلب تظاهرتهم فى الفترة الأخيرة.
وأضاف عبد الرافع، في تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن من حق الشرطة غدا التصدي لهذه الممارسات من قبل التنظيم، وأخذ كل التدابير اللازمة لذلك في ظل وجود قانون تنظيم التظاهر الذي صدر فى الفترة السابقة من جانب الحكومة بالإضافة إلى إعلان الجماعة إرهابية مشيرا إلي أن الدخلية غدا تدافع عن هيبة الدولة المصرية.*​
*وأوضح الخبير الأمنى، أن من حق القاضي أن يتخذ القرارات المناسبة تجاه أي تجاوز من المتهمين داخل قاعة المحكمة، مشيرا إلى أن المصريين يطالبون بسرعة هذه المحاكمة مؤكدا أنه لا يصح أن نوجه القضاء لأن القضاء هو صوت الله في الأرض .
فيما رأى اللواء فاروق المقرحى, مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق, أن جماعة الإخوان ما هى إلا عصابة إرهابية نتوقع منها كل شيء يحدث من أجل إعاقة إجراء الجلسة الثانية لرئيسهم المعزول محمد مرسى
وقال المقرحى وليعلم الجميع أن حشد الإخوان فى التظاهر أصبح قليل وعلى غير المعتاد, متوقعاً أن يقوم التنظيم الإخوان باستئجار بعض الأشخاص للتواجد غدا أمام المحكمة  بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة  لإثارة الشغب والعنف
وأوضح المقرحي أن أي عنف يوجة إلى قوات الأمن غدا من قبل أعضاء التنظيم الإرهابي سوف يتم التعامل معه  بكل حسم وحزم, لافتاً إلى أن قوات الأمن استعدت لمواجهة الخارجين على القانون
وأشار الخبير الأمني إلى أن أي تجاوزات تحدث من المتهمين داخل قفص الاتهام  سوف يتم طردهم من المحاكمة وتستأنف من دونهم, مشيراً إلى أن "أي تجمع خارج المحكمة من قبل أقارب المتهمين يجب أن يكون بسلمية تامة.*​


​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط أكاديمية الشرطة، بغلق الطريق المؤدى إلى بوابة رقم 8 بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية، وذلك قبل بدء محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*
*كما كثفت القوات من تواجدها خلف الأسلاك الشائكة، ودفعت بالعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى، فى حين سمحت بمرور المحامين والصحفيين الذين حصلوا على تصريحات بحضور المحاكمة. 
*

​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دعا طلاب الإخوان بجامعة الأزهر إلى الاحتشاد داخل مبنى الجامعة صباح اليوم، الأربعاء، تزامنا مع ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، و14 آخرين من قيادات وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى، فى قضية اتهامهم بارتكاب أعمال العنف والتحريض على القتل والبلطجة، التى جرت فى محيط قصر الاتحادية والمقرر عقدها بمقر أكاديمية الشرطة. *
*وقال من يطلقون على أنفسهم طلاب ضد الانقلاب على صفحتهم بفيس بوك، إن الطلاب سيواصلون تظاهرهم داخل الجامعة رفضا لمحاكمة الرئيس السابق.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دفعت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بالعديد من فرق العمليات الخاصة إلى بوابة رقم 8 بأكاديمية الشرطة، مقر محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.*
*وفى نفس السياق، استطلعت قيادات العمليات الخاصة، العمارات المحيطة بمقر الأكاديمية، فى حين تواجدت 8 مدرعات تابعة لقوات الجيش والعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أعلن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، عن تنظيم مسيرة فى تمام الساعة الثامنة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، تنطلق من أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة التى سينعقد فيها ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، بتهمة ارتكاب أعمال العنف والتحريض على القتل والبلطجة، التى جرت فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى فى 5 ديسمبر قبل الماضى. *
*وقالت حركة تطلق على نفسها طلاب ضد الانقلاب عبر صفحتهم على فيس بوك، إنهم سيحتشدون أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، لرفض محاكمة الرئيس السابق.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*توقع باسم كامل، القيادى بحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، محاولة أنصار جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية لجر قوات الأمن إلى أحداث شغب بعدد من ميادين القاهرة والمحافظات وبعيداً عن مقر المحاكمة، اليوم الأربعاء أثناء محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، مؤكدا أن تواجد الإخوان بمحيط المحكمة سوف يكون بأعداد ضئيلة جداً، نظراً لتمركز قوات الأمن بكثافة بمحيط معهد أمناء الشرطة.*
*وستبعد كامل، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، محاولة أنصار المعزول للاعتصام فى أى ميادين، لأنهم يعرفون أن ردة فعل الأمن عليهم ستكون حاسمة وعنيفة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*وصل منذ قليل، الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس لحضور ثان جلسات محاكمته فى قضايا أحداث العنف، التى وقعت بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، جاء ذلك وسط تكثيف أمنى من قبل قوات الجيش، والشرطة المتواجدة بمحيط الأكاديمية.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قطع منذ قليل، عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية الطريق بشارع ذاكر حسين فى اتجاه الحى العاشر أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، بالتزامن مع انعقاد الجلسة الثانية لمحاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى اليوم الأربعاء بأكاديمى الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس فى أحداث الاتحادية.*
*وأدى قطع الاخوان للطريق الى وقوع حالة من الشلل المرورى، ومن المقرر ان يتجه عناصر الجماعة بمسيره لمقر المحاكمه باكاديمية الشرطة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش والشرطة، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، مداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير، بالأسلاك الشائكة وعشرات المصفحات والمدرعات، بالتزامن مع ثانى جلسة لمحاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، بأكاديمية الشرطة، وعدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان فى قضية أحداث قصر الاتحادية.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*وصلت هيئة دفاع الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي علي رأسهم محمد الدماطي منذ قليل إلي أكاديمية الشرطة.*
*وجاء وصول هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق لحضور ثاني جلسات القضية المتهم فيها مرسى، وعدد من قيادات الإخوان فى قضية أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية، التى دارت فى 5 ديسمبر الماضى، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن مصرع 10 أشخاص على رأسهم الشهيد الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف بالإضافة إلى إصابة العشرات.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد فريق الدفاع عن متهمى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية، أنهم لن يحضروا جلسة محاكمة اليوم، فى حال عدم سماح هيئة المحكمة بحضور كل أعضاء فريق الدفاع.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال أسامة، نجل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى إنه اتجه صباح اليوم الأربعاء، لحضور جلسة محاكمة والده الثانية فى القضية المعروفة باسم "قصر الاتحادية".*
*وتعتبر هذه المرة الأولى التى يحضر نجل مرسى فيها محاكمة والده وفى تصريحات مقتضبة لوكالة الأناضول أضاف أسامة مرسى: "لم أرَ أبى منذ فترة، وأريد أن أطمئن عليه". *​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد بهاء الدين عبد الرحمن، محامى الدكتور عصام العريان، المتهم رقم 14، فى قضية أحداث الاتحادية أنه من المتوقع أن يتم تأجيل الجلسة، مضيفا أنهم مصممون على طلباتهم السابقة بعدم اختصاص هيئة المحكمة بذلك ولا بنظر الدعوة.*
*واعتبر عبد الرحمن، فى تصريح لــ"اليوم السابع" أن رئيس الجمهورية له محاكمة خاصة، وفقا للمادة 152 من الدستور المعطل.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، لتفرقة مسيرة لعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية بمدينة نصر.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دخول الإعلاميين، والصحفيين، والمحامين إلى قاعة محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*تظاهر العشرات من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، صباح الأربعاء، أمام مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، في قضية «أحداث الاتحادية».​**ردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة، وهتفوا «اعدموا مليون اعدموا 100 القضية هيا هيا.. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر».​**كان الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي وصل إلى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، صباح الأربعاء، على متن طائرة عسكرية، لحضور الجلسة الثانية لمحاكمته وبعض قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في القضية المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«قتل متظاهري الاتحادية».​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

تصوير : other​*وصل الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي إلى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، صباح الأربعاء، على متن طائرة عسكرية، لحضور الجلسة الثانية لمحاكمته وبعض قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في القضية المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«قتل متظاهري الاتحادية».
كان بعض قيادات جماعة الإخوان وصلوا إلى مقر المحاكمة في ساعات مبكرة من صباح الأربعاء، حيث شهدت أكاديمية الشرطة وصول أحمد عبدالعاطي، مدير مكتب الرئيس المعزول، وأيمن هدهد، المستشار الأمني لمرسي، وعلاء حمزة، مفتش بإدارة الأحوال المدنية بالشرقية، وأسعد شيخة، نائب رئيس الديوان السابق، وعصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ومحمد البلتاجي، القيادي بالحزب نفسه، وجمال صابر، محامٍ.
وتم نقل المتهمين وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، وتم غلق طريقي الأوتوستراد والدائري حتى وصولهم لمقر أكاديمية الشرطة، في إطار التنسيق مع الإدارة العامة للمرور.
ودخل المتهمون من البوابة رقم «1» وتم إيداعهم في غرفة مجاورة لقاعة المحاكمة.
كانت محكمة استئناف القاهرة حددت جلسة 4 نوفمبر 2013، لنظر أولى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في «قتل متظاهري الاتحادية»، أمام الدائرة (23) جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف، وتحدد معهد أمناء الشرطة بطرة مقرًا للجلسات، قبل أن يتم التراجع وتحديد أكاديمية الشرطة مقرًا لعقد جلسات محاكمة المتهمين بارتكاب «أحداث قصر الاتحادية»، التي وقعت في 5 ديسمبر 2012، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى ومصابين أمام القصر الجمهوري، والتحريض العلني على ارتكاب تلك الجرائم.​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WJJLw25XbKw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، إن هناك حالة استنفار أمني بأكمنة المحافظة، لمنع التجمعات الإخوانية تزامنًا مع محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، والذي يحاكم بأكاديمية الشرطة في القضية المعروفة إعلاميًا بـ«قتل متظاهري الاتحادية».*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال محمد الدماطي، عضو هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» إن مرسي سيوكل الدكتور محمد سليم العوا للدفاع عنه، خلال جلسة محاكمته في قضية «أحداث الاتحادية».​*​*وقال حسن صالح، عضو بهيئة الدفاع عن مرسي، إن «الهيئة استقرت على أن يكون رئيسها محمد سليم العوا»، مضيفًا: «اختيار (العوا) هو الخيار الأخير للهيئة».​*​*وأضاف: «مهمة (العوا) ستكون الطعن بعدم اختصاص المحكمة ولائيا بمحاكمة مرسي، باعتباره ما زال رئيسا للجمهورية، كما تنص إجراءات الدستور (المعطل) طبقا للمادة 152 منه».​*​*كان الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي في طائرة عسكرية، وصل صباح الأربعاء، لمقر محاكمته في قضية أحداث الاتحادية بأكاديمية الشرطة.​*​*وشهدت أكاديمية الشرطة وصول أحمد عبدالعاطي، مدير مكتب الرئيس المعزول، وأيمن هدهد، المستشار الأمني لمرسي، وعلاء حمزة، مفتش بإدارة الأحوال المدنية بالشرقية، وأسعد شيخة، نائب رئيس الديوان السابق، وعصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ومحمد البلتاجي، القيادي بالحزب نفسه، وجمال صابر، محام.​*​*وتم نقل المتهمين وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، وتم غلق طريق الأوتوستراد والدائري حتى وصولهم لمقر أكاديمية الشرطة، في إطار التنسيق مع الإدارة العامة للمرور.​*​*ودخل المتهمون من البوابة رقم «1» وتم إيداعهم في غرفة مجاورة لقاعة المحاكمة.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*منعت قوات الأمن دخول كاميرات التصوير والموبايلات والهواتف المحمولة ومسجلات الصوت، إلى داخل القاعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*وصل وفد قانوني دولي، لحضور محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، في قضية «قتل متظاهري الاتحادية»، مقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة، في انتظار تصريح هيئة المحكمة له بالسماح بدخول القاعة وحضور الجلسة.​*​*كان محمد الدماطي، المتحدث باسم الهيئة القانونية للدفاع عن الرئيس المعزول، أضاف في تصريحات لوكالة الأناضول، الثلاثاء، أن «الوفد القانوني الدولي فشل في الحصول على تصاريح تمكنه من حضور الجلسة الثانية لمحاكمته في ظل الإجازة الرسمية التي تشهدها مصر (بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد)»، مشيرًا إلى أن «الهيئة ستسعى لمقابلة الرئيس السابق خلال وقائع الجلسة».​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دفعت الأجهزة الأمنية بأربعة تشكيلات أمن مركزى إضافية خلف الحاجز الحديدى الثانى فى الشارع المؤدى إلى بوابة 8 بأكاديمية الشرطة المخصصة للصحفيين والإعلاميين، وذلك تزامناً مع محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وقيادات الإخوان فى أحداث الاتحادية.*
*فيما اختفى أنصار مرسى أمام الحاجز الحديدى بعد إلقاء القبض على 3 منهم منذ قليل.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*كثفت قوات الأمن، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، انتشارها داخل القاعة التى تشهد ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وعدد من قيادات الإخوان فى قضية أحداث اشتباكات الاتحادية، التى دارت فى الأربعاء الدامى 5 ديسمبر 2012، بين أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية والمتظاهرين، مما أسفر عن مصرع 10 أشخاص على رأسهم الشهيد الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف، بالإضافة إلى إصابة العشرات .*
*وصرح مصدر أمنى أنه تم تفتيش مداخل ومخارج القاعة من قبل خبراء المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية قبل بدء المحاكمة، مؤكدا أنه تم وضع خطة للعمل على تأمين قاعة المحاكمة من الداخل قبل بدء الجلسة وأثناء انعقادها، إلى جانب التشديدات الأمنية التى قام بها رجال الأمن تجاه الحاضرين قبل دخولهم الجلسة من حيث التفتيش الدقيق الذى كاد أن يكون تفتيشاً ذاتيا.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BbWbHPmF2h0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*متابع ............................*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*وصل منذ قليل إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة المحامى محمد سليم العوا لحضور ثانى جلسات محاكمة قيادات الإخوان المتهمين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، حيث امتنع عن الإدلاء بأى تصريحات صحفية.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*رفضت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مقر محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بأكاديمية الشرطة، منذ قليل، دخول "أسامة" نجل مرسى لعدم حصوله على تصريح لدخول المحاكمة.*
*كان أسامة مرسى وصل إلى مقر المحاكمة بأكاديمة الشرطة وذلك داخل سيارة فولفو 674 دس ه فضية اللون، لحضور جلسة محاكمة والده فى أحداث الاتحادية.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بقطاع مصلحة السجون أن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وباقى قيادات جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قد وصلوا منذ قليل إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة لحضور ثانى جلسات محاكمتهم، مشيرا إلى أن جميعهم وعلى رأسهم "مرسى" يرتدون ملابس الحبس الاحتياطى البيضاء المخصصة للنزلاء المحبوسين احتياطيا علي ذمة قضايا.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*استنفار أمني بمحيط مطار القاهرة تزامنا مع محاكمة مرسي*
* كمائن بكافة الاتجاهات المؤدية للصالات والمبانى*
* وتشديد الإجراءات على المداخل والمخارج*
* وأجهزة لكشف المفرقعات وحراسات خاصة على المنشآت الحيوية*​ 
*الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014​*
*كتبت بسمة محمود*
*اكد اللواء علاء الدين علي مدير أمن مطار القاهرة الدولى، اليوم الاربعاء انه تم اعلان حالة الاستنفار الأمنى والطوارئ، وتشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على مداخل ومخارج صالات السفر والوصول ومبانى المطار، والطرق المؤدية إليه وتكثيف الخدمات الأمنية، وذلك بالتزامن مع عقد ثاني جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي و14 آخرين في قضية أحداث قصر الاتحادية .
وأكد مدير أمن المطار لـ"اليوم السابع" أن كافة مداخل ومخارج المطار مؤمنة تماما بالتنسيق بين مختلف قوات الشرطة، مشيرا إلى استخدام أجهزة اكتشاف المفرقعات بالأكمنة لفحص السيارات قبل دخولها صالات المطار وساحات انتظار السيارات، وكافة المبانى والمنشآت المحيطة به ووزارة الطيران المدنى، وتم منع انتظار السيارات بجوار المبانى خاصة الحيوية ووزارة الطيران المدنى، فيما قام بعمل جولة لمتابعة الإجراءات الأمنية، كما تم نشر الكمائن المرورية من كافة الاتجاهات المؤدية إلى الصالات والمبانى لتفتيش السيارات والتأكد من هويات ركاب أى حافلة، بواسطة الأجهزة.
وأوضح "علي" أنه تم وضع حراسات خاصة على المرافق والمنشآت والمبانى الحيوية كمركز العمليات وبرج المراقبة الجوية بوزارة الطيران المدنى، وتشديد الإجراءات بمهبط المطار والأسوار بكافة المبانى، ومدخل صالتى المستقبلين والمودعين بالمرور على أجهزة الكشف، وأن الشرطة السرية انتشرت بمواقف السيارات، واستعانت بالكلاب البوليسية، وإجرت مسح أمنى على القادمين والمغادرين مع التأكد من هوياتهم.
ولفت علاء الدين إلى إن هناك كمائن مرورية على كافة المداخل والمخارج بخلاف التأمين الكامل للمراكز الحيوية، كبرج المراقبة الجوية ومركز الملاحة والعمليات الجوية ووزارة الطيران المدنى ومواقف انتظار السيارات وصالات المودعين والمستقبلين. 
واستطرد "تم الاستعانة بالكلاب البوليسية المتخصصة فى الكشف عن المتفجرات للمرور الدائم على ساحات انتظار السيارات فى كافة مواقف السيارات بجميع المبانى وصالات المودعين والمستقبلين، بخلاف المسح الشامل لكافة المبانى والمنشآت وأرض المهبط"، وأردف أن هناك إجراءات أمنية صارمة على الحقائب والشحن الجوى بقرية البضائع، وحقائب الركاب بالتنسيق بين الأجهزة الأمنية وجمارك المطار.
وشدد مدير أمن مطار القاهرة الدولى، على أن المطارات والموانئ خط أحمر أمام الجميع، لأنها البوابة الأولى للبلاد ولا يمكن تجاوزها، وأنه تم تشديد الإجراءات أيضا بالشركات المحيطة بالمطار ووزارة الطيران المدنى للتأكيد على أمن وسلامة الركاب والمنشآت فى إطار حالة الاستنفار الأمنى.
وتابع أنه تم الاستعانة برجال العمليات الخاصة لتأمين الأكمنة الموجود على مداخل مطار القاهرة من جميع الاتجاهات، كما انتشرت الكمائن المرورية بالتنسيق بين الشرطة والقوات المسلحة وانتشرت مدرعات بالأماكن الحيوية، بالإضافة إلى تواجدها بجوار الأكمنة وذلك لخصوصية المطار كمنشأة حيوية دولية. 
وواصل "تم وقف جميع الإجازات للضباط والقيادات وتشكيل غرفة عمليات من كافة الأجهزة الأمنية بالمطار، لمتابعة الموقف والاستعداد لأى أعمال تخل بالأمن العام".

*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*وصل عدد من الإخوان إلى مقر محاكمة مرسى فى أكاديمية الشرطة فى ترديد هتافات مسيئة للجيش والشرطة، كما وجهوا بعض السباب لأجهزة الأمن .*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*صرح المستشار سامي زين الدين - رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة - بأن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي؛ بإصراره على عدم وجود محامٍ فإنه يقوم بتضييع الوقت، ومن حق هيئة المحكمة مخاطبة نقابة المحامين بتوفير محامٍ صاحب الدور، وذلك من خلال الطلب الذي قدمته المحكمة فمن حق القاضي سؤال من يرغب من المحامين الحاضرين للدفاع عن مرسي.​**وأضاف، بأن طلب المحكمة بتوفير محامٍ يتطلب شرط موافقة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي على المحامي، وفي حالة الموافقة فإن جلسة اليوم ستشهد إجراءات بالاطلاع على القضية وقراءاتها والاطلاع على أسماء الشهود.
وأشار، أنه في حالة طلب رد المحكمة فإن هيئة المحكمة ستقوم بتأجيل القضية لحين البت في طلب الرد بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة.​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*مؤيدوا المعزول يرفعون إشارات رابعة في وجه قوات الأمن، مما جعلهم يتصدون لهم.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*هدد المستشار أحمد صبري - رئيس محكمة جنايات القاهرة - والذي يقوم بمحاكمة مرسي و14 آخرين في أحداث الاتحادية، بطرد أي متهم يقوم برفع شعار سياسي داخل المحكمة.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*رافع ثلاثة محامين، اليوم الأربعاء، عن شهيد الصحافة الحسيني أبو ضيف، ضحية اشتباكات أحداث الاتحادية، خلال ثاني جلسات محاكمة مرسي و14 آخرين في قضية أحداث قصر الاتحادية.​*​*والثلاثة محامين هم: "خالد أبو كريشة"، "محمد فاضل" و"محمود راضي"، من أصل 9 محامين صدرت لهم تصاريح.
وكان الصحفي أبو ضيف، قد أصيب بطلق ناري بالمخ أدى إلى تهتك في خلايا المخ وكسر بقاع الجمجمة، وكسر في الفقرات العنقية في الأحداث التي وقعت في محيط قصر الاتحادية، أدخلته في غيبوبة كاملة، وتوفى متأثرًا بجراحه.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*(د ب ا)​*​
*ألقت قوات الأمن المصرى القبض على 10 من عناصر تنظيم الإخوان بعد تفريق تظاهرتين أحدهما أمام أكاديمية الشرطة والأخرى أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، خرجتا للاعتراض على محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى .
وكانت التظاهرة الأولى أمام الأكاديمية وشارك فيها حوالى عشرين شخصا هتفوا ضد الشرطة والقوات المسلحة والحكومة ووجهوا السباب لقوات الأمن التى نجحت فى إلقاء القبض على 5 منهم دون إطلاق الغاز أو استخدام أى هراوات أو عصى ضدهم .
أما التظاهرة الأخرى فكانت عبارة عن مسيرة خرجت من مسجد السلام متجهة إلى أكاديمية الشرطة وفور تحركها وحملها لافتات احتجاجية وعلامة تنظيم الإخوان قامت قوات الأمن بإطلاق الغاز عليهم لقطعهم الطريق والسير فيه بعرضه دون السماح للسيارات بالمرور .
وقامت المسيرة بإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن التى كثفت من إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على المسيرة وطاردت بعض أعضاء تلك المسيرة وتم إلقاء القبض على خمسة أشخاص منها .*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال العميد أيمن حلمى، مدير إدارة الإعلام بوزارة الداخلية، إن القوات الأمنية متوقعة وقوع أعمال عنف وشغب من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مضيفا أن القوات الأمنية متواجدة فى الشارع منذ فجر اليوم الأربعاء، إضافة إلى تواجد الأكمنة المتحركة.*
*وأضاف "حلمى" فى مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "أون تى فى"، اليوم الأربعاء، أن الأمن متواجد على الطريق الدائرى والمحاور بالقرب من مقر محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، موضحا أن هناك قوات من العمليات الخاصة للقضاء على أى محاولة تعكر من صفو جو المحاكمة وإقرار العدالة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد اللواء يحيى العراقى نائب مدير أمن القاهرة، أن ما تردد عن تعرض القيادى بجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية محمد البلتاجى، لحالة إغماء أثناء تواجده داخل القفص بمحبسه غير صحيح، وأن ما تردد على بعض وسائل الإعلام مجرد شائعات.*
*وأضاف العراقى المتواجد داخل قاعة المحكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة، أن البلتاجى يقف أمامه داخل القفص ولا يوجد ثمة إصابات ولم يتعرض لأى حالات إغماء داخل القفص، مؤكدا أن حالته الصحية جيدة ولا يعانى من شىء.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دفعت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط مقر أكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، بمصفحتين و3 مدرعات لملاحقة عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، الذين أشعلوا النيران بإطارات السيارات ووضعها بمنتصف طريق الأوتستراد.*
*وعلى جانب آخر احتشد عدد من مؤيدى القوات المسلحة أمام الأسلاك الشائكة، مرددين هتافات مؤيدة للجيش ووزارة الداخلية*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*دفعت الأجهزة الأمنية منذ قليل بمدرعة مصفحة فى اتجاه زهراء مدينة نصر بعد تردد أنباء عن قدوم مسيرة لعناصر الإخوان، تزامنا مع جلسة محاكمة الرئيس السابق، محمد مرسى وقيادات الإخوان فى قضية الاتحادية.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*كثفت قوات الأمن من تواجدها داخل محيط دار القضاء العالى بوسط القاهرة، بالتزامن مع ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، فى قضية أحداث قصر الاتحادية. *​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أ ش أ​*​
*قام عناصر من تنظيم الأخوان الإرهابى بإضرام النيران في سيارة أمن مركزي بمنطقة المثلث بمدينة نصر.وتم رصد وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن وعناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بمنطقة المثلث، وسط حالة من الكر والفر بين الجانبين.
كما رصد مندوب الوكالة وصول تعزيزات من قوات الأمن إلى منطقة المثلث بعد قيام عناصر تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى بأعمال شغب وإشعال النيران في لوحات الإعلانات بشارع ذاكر حسين وتحطيم سيارات المواطنين.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*سادت حالة من الارتباك وزارة الداخلية حول جلسة محاكمة محمد مرسى بقضية أحداث الاتحادية ففى حين أكدت مصادر أمنية وصول الرئيس السابق على متن طائرة هليكوبتر لاكاديمية الشرطة عادت وأكدت عدم وصوله حتى الان.*
*ومن جانبه قال اللواء ناصر العبد مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية أن طائرة مرسى لم تتحرك من سجن برج العرب حتى الان لسوء الأحوال الجوية *​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن وأعضاء جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بالقرب من سوق السيارات بمدينة نصر. *
*وألقت قوات الأمن قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة، فيما يرد عناصر الإخوان بإلقاء الزجاجات الفارغة والحجارة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*نظم عدد من أهالى قرية العدوة التابعة لمركز ههيا بالشرقية, مسقط رأس الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى, سلاسل بشرية أمام القرية بالطريق الرئيسى "ههيا- الزقازيق".*
*وفى سياق متصل تشهد المحافظة حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى بمختلف المراكز، تحسبا لحدوث أى تداعيات خلال ثانى محاكمات قيادات الجماعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*طرد أنصار السيسي عددًا من مؤيدي محمد مرسي من أمام أكاديمية الشرطة، وأبرحوهم ضربًا، وكان من بينهم سيدة تولت مهمة الاعتداء على أحد مؤيدي المعزول واتهمته بالإرهابي، ولكن تدخل عدد من الأشخاص لإنقاذه وأبعدوه تمامًا عن محيط الأكاديمية.​*​​*وتجمع أنصار السيسي أمام الأسلاك الشائكة المتواجدة بالقرب من الأكاديمية لمنع أي تواجد لأنصار المعزول، ورددوا هتافات: "نعم نعم للدستور، لا لا للإرهاب".​*​​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال اللواء على الدمرداش - حكمدار القاهرة - إن قوات الأمن قد نجحت في تفريق العشرات من أنصار الإخوان، الذين قاموا بقطع الطريق عقب تجمعهم أمام مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، بعد قيامهم بحرق الكاوتشات، محاولين إثارة الشغب.​*​*وأضاف، أن القوات تعاملت معهم بمنتهى الحزم، وفقًا لما ينص عليه قانون التظاهر.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أ ش أ​*​*صرح مدير مباحث الإسكندرية اللواء "ناصر العبد"، بأن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي مازال متواجدًا داخل زنزانته بسجن برج العرب بالإسكندرية، ولم تقلع الطائرة التي كان من المقرر أن تقله صباح اليوم الأربعاء إلى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة بالقاهرة حتى الآن، بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية بالإسكندرية .
وقال: إنه إذا استمرت الأحوال الجوية السيئة فلن تتمكن الطائرة من الإقلاع.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال أسامة محمد مرسي - نجل الرئيس المعزول - عقب منعه من حضور ثاني جلسات محاكمة والده بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين: "ليس من حق الرئيس الاعتراف بالمحكمة أو المثول أمامها، احترامًا للدستور المستفتى عليه من الشعب، ولا يوجد من يمثله قانونًا أمامها".​*​*وأضاف - في تصريح له على الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة – "لست محامي الرئيس وتم منعي من ثاني جلسات المحاكمة دونما سند قانوني رغم أنني عضو الدفاع عن بقية المتهمين زورًا".​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*نفى اللواء على الدمرداش - حكمدار القاهرة - وقوع انفجار في محطة بنزين بالقرب من مسجد السلام فى الحي العاشر بمدينة نصر.​*​*وأضاف : أن الوضع الأمني هادئ تمامًا وكل الأمور تحت السيطرة.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قال اللواء أمين عز الدين - مدير أمن الإسكندرية - إن طائرة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، لم تتحرك حتى الآن إلى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية.​*​*وأضاف - في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "بث مباشر" على فضائية "CBC" - أن حضور محمد مرسى إلى مقر المحاكمة، سيكون بملابس السجن الاحتياطية.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*كثفت قوات الجيش من تواجدها أمام وزارة الدفاع، وبالقرب من مستشفى عين شمس التخصصى، وذلك بالتزامن مع ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى.*
*وتسود حالة من الهدوء التام امتحانات الفصل الدراسى الأول بجامعات القاهرة وعين شمس وحلوان".*
*وقد انتشرت قوات الأمن الإدارى بالحرم وكليات الجامعات، لضبط الحالة الأمنية، وحل أي مشكلات قد تحدث، فيما كثف الأمن الإدارى بجامعة القاهرة وعين شمس من أعداده داخل الحرم تحسباً لتظاهرات الطلاب. *
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر قضائى أن وزارة الداخلية أبلغت هيئة محاكمة المعزول وقيادات الإخوان فى أحداث الإتحادية رسيما تعذر نقل الرئيس المعزول من محبسه بسجن برج العرب وعدم حضوره الجلسة اليوم .*
*وكان مصادر أمنية قد أكدت اليوم لـ " صدى البلد " عدم نقل مرسى إلى قاعة المحكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة وذلك بسبب دواعى أمنية واستشعار الداخلية لوجود مخطط لإثارة الفوضى .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2014)

*تأجيل محاكمة مرسى إلى الأول من فبراير لتعذر نقله من محبسه ......*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكدت مصادر أمنية عن رصد مخطط للتنظيم الدولي للإخوان بالتعاون مع حركة حماس ومجموعات ارهابية اخرى لاقتحام سجني برج العرب وطرة لتهريب قيادات الاخوان المسلمين الموجودين بهما وعلى رأسهم الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنه تم رصد المخطط بعد القاء القبض على أحد العناصر الارهابية التابعة لحركة حماس، خلال محاولته التسلل عبر الانفاق الى سيناء لابلاغ عدد من المجموعات الارهابية المتمركزة في العريش ورفح والشيخ زويد بتفاصيل المخطط والذي اطلق عليه "خطة تحرير الصقور" في اشارة الى تهريب قيادات الاخوان من السجون.
وأوضحت انه بعد القاء القبض على الشخص الحمساوي عثر معه على خرائط لسجني طرة وبرج العرب والمناطق المحيطة بهما علاوة على عدد من الكتابات التي تم تدوينها بنظام الشفرات تفيد بخطوات تنفيذ خطة التهريب ولكن دون تحديد مدى زمني معين لبدء التنفيذ.
وقالت المصادر إن التحقيقات الأولية مع الشخص الحمساوي كشفت عن أن التنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين رصد مبلغ 3 ملايين جنيه قابلا للزيادة لتهريب قيادات الاخوان من السجون على أن تتولى حركة حماس والجناح العسكري الخاص بها التنفيذ الفعلي للخطة بعد الاستعانة بعناصر تكفيرية من انصار بيت المقدس ومن السلفية الجهادية الموجودين بسيناء علاوة على بعض العناصر المدربة في أحد معسكرات تدريب التكفيريين بدولة ليبيا والمقرر تهريبهم الى مصر قبل تنفيذ المخطط بعدة أيام.
وأوضحت المصادر أنه ووفقا للمخطط فإن التنفيذ سيتم في توقيت تصل فيه الاوامر الى اعضاء جماعة الاخوان في مصر للخروج في مظاهرات عارمة وتصعيد الامور بها بشكل يصل للتخريب والاشتباكات المسلحة مع قوات الامن من اجل إنهاكها وفي نفس التوقيت تتولى المجموعات المسلحة عملية اقتحام السجون أسوة بما حدث في عملية اقتحام السجون عقب ثورة 25 يناير.
وأضافت المصادر أنه وفقا للمخطط فانه سيتم إدخال العناصر المنفذة للمخطط الى القاهرة بواسطة بطاقات هوية مزورة يتم تزويرها على يد محترفين في قطاع غزة.
وأشارت  الى انه من ضمن الخطة فإنه سيتم نقل من سيتم تهريبهم من سجن برج العرب الى ليبيا عبر الحدود. اما الموجودون في طرة فيتم نقلهم الى إحدى محافظات الصعيد تمهيدا لتهريبهم بعد ذلك الى السودان. *​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*كشف مصدر امني ان الطائره العسكريه، التي هبطت داخل محيط اكادمية الشرطة، كانت تنقل المستشار احمد صبري، رئيس المحكمه، التي تنظر قضيه احداث الاتحاديه، وليس الطائره التي تقل الرئيس المعزول من برج العرب الي اكاديميه الشرطه، والتي تعذر وصولها لسوء الاحوال الجويه.​*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر أمنى أن عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، أحرقوا سيارتين ملاكى خلال الاشتباكات الواقعة بمحيط مسجد السلام بمدينة نصر، بالإضافة إلى سيارة أمن مركزى "سيارة نقل جنود"، كانت خاضعة للإصلاحات بإحدى ورش الميكانيكا بالقرب من منطقة الأحداث ولم تكن ضمن معدات القوات، مشيرا إلى أنه تم السيطرة على الحرائق بعد وصول سيارتى إطفاء.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قررت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبري يوسف المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، تأجيل محاكمة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي و14 آخرين من قيادات الإخوان إلى جلسة لـ1 فبراير.، وذلك لاتهامهم بارتكاب أحداث قصر الاتحادية التي وقعت في الخامس من ديسمبر 2012 وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى ومصابين أمام قصر الاتحادية.​**حيث كانت تتضمن قائمة المتهمين ممن أحيلوا لمحكمة الجنايات إلى جانب "مرسي"، القيادي الإخواني عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، وأسعد الشيخة نائب رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية السابق، وأحمد عبد العاطي مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وأيمن عبد الرءوف هدهد، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وعلاء حمزة، وعبد الرحمن عز، وأحمد المغير، وجمال صابر، ومحمد البلتاجي، ووجدي غنيم، و4 متهمين آخرين.
وكانت النيابة العامة، أشارت إلى أن المتهمين المذكورين ارتكبوا أحداث قصر الاتحادية التي وقعت في 5 ديسمبر من العام قبل الماضي، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى وجرحى أمام القصر، فى مشاهد مأساوية نقلتها القنوات الفضائية ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة وقت وقوعها، والقبض على 60 شخصا بدون وجه حق، والتعدي على 20 منهم واحتجازهم.
وأسندت النيابة العامة إلى محمد مرسى، تهم تحريض أنصاره ومساعديه على ارتكاب جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار، واستخدام العنف والبلطجة وفرض السطوة، وإحراز الأسلحة النارية والذخائر والأسلحة البيضاء، والقبض على المتظاهرين السلميين واحتجازهم بدون وجه حق وتعذيبهم.
وأسندت النيابة إلى المتهمين عصام العريان، ومحمد البلتاجي، ووجدي غنيم، تهم التحريض العلني عبر وسائل الإعلام على ارتكاب ذات الجرائم، في حين أسندت إلى المتهمين أسعد الشيخة، وأحمد عبد العاطي، وأيمن عبد الرءوف، مساعدي الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، وعلاء حمزة، وعبد الرحمن عز، وأحمد المغير، وجمال صابر، وباقي المتهمين، ارتكاب تلك الجرائم بوصفهم الفاعلين الأصليين لها.​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*الجنايات تؤجل محاكمة "مرسى" فى قضية الاتحادية
 لـ 1فبراير لحين حضوره*​ 





*أجلت محكمة جنايات شمال القاهرة، برئاسة المستشار أحمد صبرى يوسف، المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة، اليوم الأربعاء، ثانى جلسات محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، و14 آخرين من قيادات وأعضاء تنظيم الإخوان الإرهابى، فى قضية اتهامهم بارتكاب أعمال العنف والتحريض على القتل والبلطجة، التى جرت فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى فى 5 ديسمبر قبل الماضى إلى جلسة 1 فبراير المقبل.
*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الأمن الإسكندرية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بتفريق مسيرة تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة ميامى شرق الإسكندرية، وذلك فى إطار الفعاليات التى دعت لها الجماعة بالتزامن مع ثانى جلسات الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وعدد من قيادات الجماعة.*
*وأطلقت قوات الأمن على مسيرة لجماعة الأخوان القنابل المسيلة للدموع، بعد اشتباكهم مع الأهالى بمنطقة ميامى أمام الأكاديمية البحرية، ومخالفتهم لقانون التظاهر الجديد.*
*ومن جانبه، قال اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، أن قوات الأمن الإسكندرية تمكنت من إلقاء القبض على اثنين من أعضاء الجماعة، خلال مسيراتهم بمنطقة ميامى.*
*وفى سياق متصل، خرج عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء بمنطقة سيوف شرق الإسكندرية، بمسيرة ضمن الفعاليات التى دعت لها الجماعة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*هليكوبتر تثير الارتباك حول وصول "مرسى"*
*لمقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة*
*وجنايات القاهرة تنهى الجدل بقرار التأجيل للأول من فبراير*
*لحين حضور المعزول*
*وأمن إسكندرية سوء الأحوال الجوية سبب غياب المعزول*
​


*مرسى​*​*
أنهى قرار هيئة محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمية الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس بتأجيل محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى و14 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان، فى قضية قتل متظاهرى قصر الاتحادية إلى الأول من شهر فبراير القادم، لحين حضوره، الجدل والارتباك الذى ساد حول وصول "مرسى" إلى مقر محاكمته.
الارتباك والتضارب فى الأنباء حول وصول مرسى إلى أكاديمية الشرطة، كان سببه وصول الطائرة الهليكوبتر التى تنقل الرئيس المعزول من محبسه إلى سجن برج العرب بالإسكندرية إلى أكاديمية الشرطة، وفور مشاهدة الطائرة تهبط بالأكاديمية صدرت تصريحات إعلامية أمنية عديدة عن وصول محمد مرسى إلى مقر المحاكمة.
بينما كان الجميع ينتظر دخول مرسى إلى قفص الاتهام لبدء نظر ثانى جلسات محاكمته، فاجأ اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير إدارة البحث الجنائى، بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية، الجميع بتأكيده أن طائرة الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى لم تتحرك من سجن برج العرب لسوء الأحوال الجوية.
فى سياق متصل رفضت قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين مقر محاكمة مرسى بأكاديمية الشرطة، دخول "أسامة" نجل محمد مرسى لعدم حصوله على تصريح لدخول المحاكمة.
كان أسامة مرسى وصل إلى مقر المحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة وذلك داخل سيارة فولفو 674 دس ه فضية اللون، لحضور جلسة محاكمة والده فى أحداث الاتحادية.
من جانبه صرح، المحامى محمد الدماطى أحد أعضاء دفاع محمد مرسى بأن قرار تأجيل محاكمه مرسى صحيح لعدم حضوره، مؤكدا أن ما ردده الأمن بأن عدم حضوره بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية غير منطقى
وكان الدماطى، فريق أعلن فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه سيطلب فى جلسة اليوم فض الأحراز وندب لجنة فنية من اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون لتفريغ الفيديوهات التى تحتوى على مشاهد أحداث الاتحادية.*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2014)

*أجهزة سيادية تمنع "مرسى" *
 *من حضور المحاكمة بعد كشف مخطط لاغتياله *
 *من "التنظيم الدولى"*
 *عناصر انتحارية من "أنصار بيت المقدس"*
 *ترتدى أحزمة ناسفة كانت مؤهلة لتنفيذ العملية*
 *وإلصاق التهمة فى الأمن*​ 
*الأربعاء، 8 يناير 2014 ​*




*الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى​*​*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى - محمود عبد الراضى – حازم عادل​**- مصادر : الجماعة خططت لقتل المعزول قبل الاستفتاء على الدستور لإثارة الفوضى وإفشال خارطة الطريق
-اللجان الإليكترونية للجماعة كانت تجهز لحملة غير مسبوقة لإعلان النفير العام لقتال الجيش والشرطة 
قالت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن عدم حضور الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى للمحاكمة بأكاديمية الشرطة فى القاهرة الجديدة نتيجة توجيهات أمنية من جهات سيادية، كشفت عن مخطط للتنظيم الدولى لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، بالتعاون مع الجماعات التكفيرية المسلحة، يستهدف اغتيال محمد مرسى، وإشعال الفتنة فى مصر قبل أيام من الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وإدخال البلاد فى دوامة من العنف الدموى لم تشهدها من قبل، بعد إلصاق تهمة اغتيال المعزول فى رجال الشرطة والجيش.
وأوضحت المصادر أن التنظيم الدولى كان يخطط لاستهداف المعزول فور وصول طائرته إلى مقر أكاديمية الشرطة، من خلال عناصر انتحارية مدربة ترتدى أحزمة ناسفة تحمل قنابل يدوية شديدة الانفجار لها القدرة على إحداث أعمال تفجيرية كبيرة، بمعاونة من بعض المدنيين العاملين بأكاديمية الشرطة، مؤكدة أن الأجهزة السيادية نقلت هيئة المحكمة التى يمثل أمامها الرئيس المعزول من خلال طائرة عسكرية من طراز " ميل مى 8 " من أجل التمويه بأن مرسى وصل إلى مقر المحاكمة، لإحباط مخطط التنظيم الدولى بقتله وإلصاق الجريمة فى قوات الأمن.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن اللجان الإليكترونية كانت تجهز لحملة غير مسبوقة على وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى بمختلف قنواتها من أجل إعلان النفير العام بعد مقتل مرسى ضد مختلف أجهزة الدولة الأمنية سواء فى الشرطة المدنية أو القوات المسلحة، من أجل إثارة الفوضى فى البلاد وإفشال عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، وإلهاء قوات الجيش فى مواجهة عمليات العنف والشغب، وعدم تنفيذ خطة التحركات والإنتشار التى وضعتها هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة، لتأمين الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، من أجل إفشال خارطة طريق المستقبل، التى وضعتها المؤسسة العسكرية مع القوى الوطنية فى 3 يوليو الماضى.
وأوضحت المصادر أن خطة اغتيال مرسى تحاول جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية استخدامها بين الحين والآخر من أجل مواجهة خارطة طريق المستقبل وإفشالها، وإحداث حالة من الفوضى فى البلاد لا يمكن السيطرة عليها من قبل قوات الأمن، وستلقى إدانات دولية واسعة، نظرا لما قد يترتب عليها من سقوط مئات القتلى من صفوف الجماعة الإرهابية.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الأجهزة السيادية لم تفضل المخاطرة بنقل الرئيس السابق إلى مقر محاكمته بالقاهرة، خوفا من تنفيذ التنظيم الدولى للمخطط، الذى كشفته الأجهزة وكان يشرف عليه عناصر انتحارية من حركة أنصار بيت المقدس. 
ورجحت المصادر أن تتجه اللجان الإليكترونية للجماعة الإرهابية خلال الساعات المقبلة، إلى إشاعة أنباء كاذبة عن وفاة الرئيس المعزول داخل محبسه بسجن برج العرب من أجل خلق حالة من البلبلة، وتشجيع أنصار الجماعة على القيام بأعمال عنف مسلحة ضد المواطنين ومؤسسات الدولة، يوم الجمعة المقبلة، وقبيل إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد.
ومن ناحية أخرى، قال مصدر أمنى بمصلحة السجون أن اسباب عدم حضور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى الى مقر محاكمته بأكاديمية الشرطة، هو التخوف من تصريحات الرئيس المعزول عن الاستفتاء وتوجيه رسائل لانصاره عبر فريق محاميه لارتكاب تفجيرات واعمال ارهابية لتعطيل الاستفتاء على الدستور.
وأوضح المصدر أن عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية تنتظر التعليمات النهائية من قبل محمد مرسى سواء عن طريق الرسائل أو الإيحاءات والإشارات لتنفيذ أعمال إرهابية خلال الأيام المقبلة تستهدف تعطيل الاستفتاء على الدستور.
وأفاد المصدر بأن أجهزة الأمن عقدت العزم على عدم حضور مرسى من محبسه حيث إن حضوره ليس له ضرورة خاصة أنه المتهم رقم 12 فى القضية ويمكن انعقاد الجلسات بدون حضوره لكنه تحت قبضة الأمن، كما أن مرسى لا يلتزم بتعليمات السجون ويرفض باستمرار الذهاب إلى المحكمة والظهور بالملابس البيضاء. 
وفى سياق متصل، عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها فى محيط مقر محكمة جنايات القاهرة المنعقدة بأكاديمة الشرطة بالتجمع الخامس، بالرغم من عدم حضور الرئيس السابق مرسى وذلك تخوفا من ارتكاب أعمال إرهابية وتفجيرات تستهدف المبانى وقوات الأمن، وتم تعزيز الخدمات الأمنية بالمنطقة والاستعانة بالكلاب البوليسية لمواجهة خطة جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية التى تبحث عن أعمال تفجيرية تعطل من خلالها الاستفتاء على الدستور وتربك المنظومة الأمنية فى مصر، وحرصت الأجهزة الأمنية على أن تمر ثانى جلسات محاكمة مرسى بردا وسلاما لحين الانتهاء من الاستفتاء على الدستور.
وأضاف المصدر أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية اجتمع بمساعديه لبحث كيفية حضور الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى للمحكمة، وكانت هناك اقتراح من اثنين لمساعدى الوزير بعدم حضور مرسى واخطار المحكمة بعدم حضوره لدواع أمنية، نظرا لأن تلك الجلسة تعد أولى الجلسات بعد إعلان الإخوان جماعة إرهابية.
وحذر مساعد الوزير من وقوع اشتباكات فى عدة أماكن متفرقة بمحافظات مصر حال حضور الرئيس السابق مرسى للمحكمة، خاصة أن حديثه فى المحكمة موجه لأنصاره بالخارج، حيث إنهم يستجيبون لمطالبه ويخرجون للتظاهر وأعمال الشغب فى عدة محافظات أبرزها القاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية والفيوم وبنى سويف، فى حين أن وزير الداخلية شدد على ضرورة حضور مرسى للمحكمة إعمالا لدولة القانون.
ومن جانبها، أعلنت وزارة الداخلية أن الطائرة المخصصة لنقل مرسى ذهبت إلى سجن برج العرب إلا أن الشبورة المائية حالت دون نقله منذ الساعة الخامسة صباح يوم المحاكمة، وكان من المقرر أن تتحرك الطائرة فى تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف، إلا أن الطيار أكد عدم قدرته على الطيران فى ظل الشبورة المائية الموجودة وسوء الأحوال الجوية.
وفى سياق متصل، قال مصدر ملاحى لـ"اليوم السابع" رفض نشر اسمه إن مطار برج العرب بالإسكندرية لم يشهد أى توقف أو تأجيل لرحلات الطيران الخاصة به، حيث انتظمت حركة الطيران منه وإليه بشكل طبيعى دون أن تكون هناك أى مؤثرات للأحوال الجوية على كفاءة حركة الطيران.*


----------

